# PC besser als PS4 auf 1080P?



## joszhh_b (1. März 2017)

Hey zusammen, ich spiele ja derzeit mit dem Gedanken mir einen PC zu kaufen . Auch was ordentliches um 4k zu erleben. Also GTX1080Ti geplant. 
Jetzt mal eine doofe Frage und ich hoffe ihr wisst wie ich es meine und bitte kein Fanboy gelabber.

Wenn ich auf dem 4K Monitor spiele werden die selbe Spieler natürlich besser auf dem PC aussehen. 

Wie ist das wenn ich bei Kumpels auf nem FullHD Beamer zocke? Ich meine die PS4 sieht da schon schlecht aus, was schärfe und Details angeht.

Würde das selbe Spiel auf dem Beamer mit dem PC besser aussehen als mit der PS4?

Lieben Gruß 
Josh


----------



## Simita (1. März 2017)

Klar wird es das, ist bloß die frage ob das Flüssig ist. Schon allein echtes 4K kannst du nur in älteren spielen Flüssig zocken. PS4 ist ja bloß hoch skaliert.


----------



## joszhh_b (1. März 2017)

aber es geht ja um 1080p auf pc vs 1080p auf ps4

ist der pc dort schärfer, knackiger mehr Punch? Um 4 geht es gar nicht auf dem Beamer


----------



## imischek (2. März 2017)

das ist von titel zu titel unterschiedlich . als kleines bsp . dark souls 3 sieht auf pc minimal besser aus . so gering das es nur in direktem vergleich zu sehn ist . der vorteil hier ist die doppelte frame rate im vergleich zur ps4 . wenn wir allerding ein spiel wie witcher 3 nehmen maxed out in 1080p kann man deutliche unterschiede erkennen zur ps4 version . abgesehn davon das du abhängig vom pc halt die 3-5 fache framerate haben kannst . worauf ich hinaus will ist das es von spiel zu spiel sehr unterschiedlich sein kann . und in deinem falle ist es halt auch fraglich wie gut der beamer ist . kenne mich mit beamern nicht aus . denke mal es gibt scheiss beamer und gute beamer . ausserdem ist für nen beamer das richtige licht/abstand/leinwand alles wichtig . wieviel fps der beamer in low latency wiedergeben kann wäre für mich das wichtigste . hier gibts aber sicher paar beamer cracks die plan davon haben was nen beamer können muss um damit anständig spielen zu können .


----------



## lunaticx (2. März 2017)

Also die Frage verstehe ich nicht so ganz ... 

Wenn du die Grafik von einer PS4 gg. einen PC setzt ... bei einem Spiel das nicht nur ein "dumpfer" Konsolenport ist ... siehts auf dem PC (dank bessere Texturen, Filtering, AA etc) immer besser aus.

Das ist auch egal wo du dir das Bild anschaust. Sei es auf einem Monitor / TV / Beamer + Leinwand. Da gleiche Auflösung gleiche Pixelanzahl ... 
Die schärferen Texturen + mehr FPS + Kantenglättung geht dir nicht verloren ... sie sind immer noch da.


----------



## sethdiabolos (15. März 2017)

Kommt auch irgendwie auf den Beamer und die Leinwand an. Ansonsten ist ein PC der PS4 sowohl qualitäts- als auch frameratetechnisch haushoch überlegen.
Ein mit der PS4 vergleichbarer PC hätte als Komponenten in etwa folgendes verbaut. Pentium G4560, 4-6GB Ram, GTX 750Ti/GTX1050.
Das reicht bei aktuellen Spielen für 900p/1080p mit mittleren details, ohne AA und AF und das bei ~30Fps.


----------

